# FYI Cheyenne WY



## Art101 (Jun 26, 2017)

Local news boasting that Cheyenne PD will be sweeping the city for the homeless.The excuse being that transients "are a major source of crime" in the downtown and Depot area.Now I live here and tbh I hardly ever see any "homeless" downtown.So if ya all are passing through just be careful.


----------



## AAAutin (Jun 26, 2017)

Motherfucker! BUT I JUST GOT HERE.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 26, 2017)

Just keep your head down,hate the fact that there really isnt any cover to camp down toward the second bridge.


----------



## AAAutin (Jun 26, 2017)

Apparently, my Google skills aren't up to par—I couldn't find the story. Is it just an _encampment_ sweep?


----------



## Art101 (Jun 26, 2017)

Its a street sweep,they see you,they hassle you.


----------



## AAAutin (Jun 26, 2017)

Fuuuuuck. Okay, I'll try to keep it low-key. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Art101 (Jun 26, 2017)

no probblem.Best bet would be to avoid the area right around the depot,which sux,and the strip down to the shelter.


----------

